# Chalk creek wood



## ccombs (Mar 17, 2004)

Just a heads up if you are thinking chalk creek sneak to browns there is creek wide strainer not runnable in the bottom 2/3 of the run. Log is kinda hard to spot until you are right on it. There is a very small 1-2 boat eddy 5-10 yards above the log on left. There was another log bouncing in an eddy at about the half way point but was not in play at the time but could be an issue. Be safe


----------

